# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Αγορα ηλιακού-τι πρέπει να προσέξω;

## scooterlord

Καλησπερίζω τους πάντες σε αυτό το υπέροχο forum. Μπαίνω στο ψητό για να μη σας κουράζω.

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, μόνο που δεν έχω ιδέα από το αντικείμενο και είπα να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες εδώ μέσα. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι χρειάζομαι μεγαλούτσικο, για 4μελή+ οικογένεια.

Τι μάρκα να διαλέξω και γιατί; Υπάρχουν τίποτα 'κρυφές' γνώσεις για τους ηλιακούς που τις αντιλαμβάνεσαι εκ των υστέρων; Εννοείται πως ψάχνω για κάτι αξιόπιστο. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;

Πόσα λίτρα να είναι; Υπάρχει χρέωση για την εγκατάσταση;

Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα πάρω τους δρόμους βέβαια να ρωτήσω, αλλά καλό θα είναι να πάω λιγάκι ενημερωμένος. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο λινκ για να ενημερωθώ καλύτερα επί του θέματος, ευπρόσδεκτο!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## george1

κατι παραπανω απο αυτα που ηδη ξερεις θα μαθεις σιγουρα http://www.monachos.gr/forum/

----------

dryianni (21-11-16)

----------


## steldim

Έχω ακούσει ότι οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφονες μάρκας Μαλτέζος
είναι καλοί αλλά και Ελληνικοί, πράγμα σημαντικό για τη
σημερινή οικονομική μας κρίση.

----------


## ΘΕΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Να προτιμήσεις κάποια ελληνική μάρκα γιατί δεν υστερούν σε τίποτα απο τις ξένες, ισα ισα που είναι πολύ μπροστα σε ποιότητα π.χ ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟΣ, ΦΥΡΟΓΕΝΗΣ  και άλλες λιγότερο γνωστές. Οσο για τη χωρητικότητα 160 - 200 lt είναι η πιο ιδανική. Καλή επιλογή.

----------


## ΘΕΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Ξέχασα να σου πω να είναι οπωσδήποτε κλειστού κυκλώματος για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με τις παγωνιές.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ο ΦΥΡΟΓΕΝΗΣ βάρεσε κανόνι...

----------


## katsigiannis

φιλε μαλτεζος ειναι εγγυηση.αν βρεις βεβαια τη σωστη και ποιοτηκη εγκατασταση πιθανον να τον κρατησεις αρκετα χρονια

----------


## petros10

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα CosmoSolar. Εχω βάλει δύο και είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Με κέρδισαν σε 3 σημεία. α) Το μπόιλερ δεν έχει ραφή, είναι φτιαγμένο με εξέλαση μετάλλου. β) Ο σκελετός δεν είναι γαλβανισμένο σίδερο αλλά χονδρό αλουμίνιο (εξάγεται στο εξωτερικό) και το σπουδαιότερο (που δεν το βλέπω συχνά στα άλλα) γ) η είσοδος του κρύου νερού στο μπόιλερ είναι από το πλάι με σχάστρα δηλαδή το κρύο νερό δεν ανακατεύεται με το ζεστό όπως μπαίνει αλλά γεμίζει σιγά σιγά το κάτω μέρος του μπόιλερ. Το μειονέκτημα, κοστίζει …

----------


## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορά ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα. Θα ήθελα να με  ενημερώσετε όσοι γνωρίζεται κάποιες μάρκες που αξίζουν, χωρίς βέβαια να  είναι πολύ ακριβοί.Και τι να προσέξω. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για αγορά ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα. Θα ήθελα να με  ενημερώσετε όσοι γνωρίζεται κάποιες μάρκες που αξίζουν, χωρίς βέβαια να  είναι πολύ ακριβοί.Και τι να προσέξω. Ευχαριστω.



Εγώ πάντως ψηφίζω Μαλτέζος ... (όπως και τα παιδιά παραπάνω ... τυχαίο? δεν νομίζω !) ...
Τον είδα 1η φορά όταν τον εγκαταστήσαμε (στο πατρικό σπίτι ήμουν πιτσιρίκος του Δημοτικού) και συνεχίζω να τον βλέπω ακάθεκτο στα 48 μου χρόνια (τώρα) ... ελπίζω να ζω μέχρι τα 80 να το χαίρομαι ! 
Βέβαια εδώ πάνω στον Έβρο με τα τσουχτερά κρύα άντεξε καλά ...
Είχε βέβαια 5-6 προβλήματα ... όπως ότι τις 3 φορές δεν έτρεχε νερό καθόλου από φράξιμο στην παγωνιά. Και 2 φορές που έσπασε σωλήνας εξωτερικός (τουμπόραμα) ... αλλά ο Μαλτέζος δεν χαμπαριάζει από τέτοια.





> χωρίς βέβαια να είναι πολύ ακριβοί.Και τι να προσέξω.



  Το ακριβό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα "ακριβό" .. π.χ. είχα πάρει προσφορά από Κωτσόβολος ... της Calpak 500 ευρώ (Για το δικό μου σπίτι) .. (Τότε της Μαλτέζος είχε 800 ευρώ) ... ο Ηλιακός της Calpak στα 3 χρόνια τον έκανα απόσυρση (τρύπησαν σωλήνες εντός του καθρέφτη) και τώρα πάλι πήρα Μαλτέζος και είμαι στα 13 χρόνια ... για σύγκρινε τώρα το "φθηνό"

----------


## dan

Ψήφο στο Μαλτέζο και από μένα.
Σου προτείνω να πάρεις επιλεκτικό συλλέκτη τιτανίου (Tinox) έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόδοση σε σχέση με τους απλούς.

----------


## kanivallos

Ότι και να προτιμήσεις πάντως να προσέξεις τη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τοποθέτηση!!!
Σου λένε με την αγορά, δωρεάν η τοποθέτηση αλλά σου χρεώνουν τα υλικά: τους σωλήνες 3 ευρώ το μέτρο και το καλώδιο 4 ευρώ το μέτρο!!
Υπολόγισε την απόσταση που θα χρειαστείς και αγόρασε από μαγαζί με υδραυλικά τη διπλάσια απόσταση (ζεστό-κρύο) σε σωλήνα τουμπόρεμα 15 χιλιοστών (0,65 το μέτρο) αντίστοιχο μήκος μόνωσης και καλώδιο εύκαμπτο 4 χιλιοστών από ηλεκτρολογικά.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα και ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις σας. για τους Nobel και τους helional γνωριζετε?

----------


## ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ

Φιλε με κλειστα ματια ... http://www.helioakmi.com/

εκτος αν θες κατι λιγο ποιο φθηνο http://www.elco.gr/index.php/gr/prod...unheaters.html

----------


## angel_grig

Και εγω ψηφιζω Μαλτεζο!!

----------


## giwrgosss

+ και απο μένα για Μαλτεζο , σχεδόν 30 χρόνια στην ταράτσα και το δικό μου , και του γείτονα , δεν έβγαλε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα , ειλικρινά απόρησα τόσα χρόνια , αν σκεφτείς οτι το δικό μου τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια  το έχω συνδεμενο και με το ρεύμα . στο χωριό έχω ακόμα ένα 10 χρόνια , έχει φάει χαλάζι σαν αυγό αρκετές φορές και είναι να απορείς που δεν έκανε ούτε ράγισμα στην τζαμαρία ... η θεία μου που έχει ένα δεν θυμάμαι μάρκας έχει αλλάξει 4 φορές τζαμαρία ...

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα  να ρωτήσω τα + και τα - μεταξύ ανοξείδωτου  θερμοσίφωνα και Glass. Εσεις τι θα προτιμούσατε και γιατι? Συνοπολογίζω  ποιότητα και τιμή. Γιατι έχω ακούσει οτι οι ανοξείδωτοι έχουν θέμα με  τις συγκολλήσεις. Και τα τους Glass έχω ακούσει οτι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας  στο κρύο νερό που εισέρχεται με το ήδη ζεστο που είναι μέσα δημιουργεί  σιγα σιγα ρωγμές στο δοχείο εσωτερικά στην επίστροση και στο τέλος  τρυπαει.

 Εκτός απο Μαλτέζο ποια άλλη μάρκα ισάξια αλλα φθηνότερη θα προτεινατε? Ευχαριστω.

υ.γ πηρα τιμες για Μαλτέζο Glass sunpower 200lt καπου 1050Ε και για ανοξείδωτο 200lt στα 1550Ε περίπου, μόνο θερμοσίφωνο χωρις εγκατάσταση και εχτρα υλικα. πως σας φαινεται η τιμη? Απλα για ανοξείδωτο ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα, δεν εχω τόσα. Για αυτο σκέφτομαι η τον Glass ή καποια άλλη μάρκα πιο οικονομικη.

ηλιοακμη τι λενε?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα  να ρωτήσω τα + και τα - μεταξύ ανοξείδωτου  θερμοσίφωνα και Glass. Εσεις τι θα προτιμούσατε και γιατι? Συνοπολογίζω  ποιότητα και τιμή. Γιατι έχω ακούσει οτι οι ανοξείδωτοι έχουν θέμα με  τις συγκολλήσεις. Και τα τους Glass έχω ακούσει οτι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας  στο κρύο νερό που εισέρχεται με το ήδη ζεστο που είναι μέσα δημιουργεί  σιγα σιγα ρωγμές στο δοχείο εσωτερικά στην επίστροση και στο τέλος  τρυπαει.
> 
>  Εκτός απο Μαλτέζο ποια άλλη μάρκα ισάξια αλλα φθηνότερη θα προτεινατε? Ευχαριστω.
> 
> υ.γ πηρα τιμες για Μαλτέζο Glass sunpower 200lt καπου 1050Ε και για ανοξείδωτο 200lt στα 1550Ε περίπου, μόνο θερμοσίφωνο χωρις εγκατάσταση και εχτρα υλικα. πως σας φαινεται η τιμη? Απλα για ανοξείδωτο ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα, δεν εχω τόσα. Για αυτο σκέφτομαι η τον Glass ή καποια άλλη μάρκα πιο οικονομικη.
> 
> ηλιοακμη τι λενε?



σαν πολλα τα ακουω.Ολα τα ιδια ειναι τωρα τι καθεσαι και ψαχνεις???
Αν σου περισευουν βαζεις το καλυτερο.Τωρα 500ε επιπλεον ειναι μεγαλο νουμερο.nobel ποσο τον βρηκες?επιπλεον κοιτα και τα τμ του πανελ.

----------


## angel_grig

> καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα  να ρωτήσω τα + και τα - μεταξύ ανοξείδωτου  θερμοσίφωνα και Glass. Εσεις τι θα προτιμούσατε και γιατι? Συνοπολογίζω  ποιότητα και τιμή. Γιατι έχω ακούσει οτι οι ανοξείδωτοι έχουν θέμα με  τις συγκολλήσεις. Και τα τους Glass έχω ακούσει οτι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας  στο κρύο νερό που εισέρχεται με το ήδη ζεστο που είναι μέσα δημιουργεί  σιγα σιγα ρωγμές στο δοχείο εσωτερικά στην επίστροση και στο τέλος  τρυπαει.
> 
>  Εκτός απο Μαλτέζο ποια άλλη μάρκα ισάξια αλλα φθηνότερη θα προτεινατε? Ευχαριστω.
> 
> υ.γ πηρα τιμες για Μαλτέζο Glass sunpower 200lt καπου 1050Ε και για ανοξείδωτο 200lt στα 1550Ε περίπου, μόνο θερμοσίφωνο χωρις εγκατάσταση και εχτρα υλικα. πως σας φαινεται η τιμη? Απλα για ανοξείδωτο ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα, δεν εχω τόσα. Για αυτο σκέφτομαι η τον Glass ή καποια άλλη μάρκα πιο οικονομικη.
> 
> ηλιοακμη τι λενε?



Ο Μαλτεζος ηταν και ειναι ακριβος..πριν 7 χρονια που πηρα τον ανοξείδωτο 200λτ εκανε γυρω στα 2000 ευρω (με την εγκατασταση).

----------


## marioland

Απο τους compact  εχετε εμπειριες αγορας ? αξιζουν σε σχεση με τους κλασσικους ? 
http://www.helioakmi.com/en/products...r-heaters.html
http://www.iliakos.eu/p.A-S-T-Compac...as.551418.html

----------


## tzitzikas

ο Nobel ηταν κάπου στα 1200Ε με 3μ2 πάνελ και ο helional στα 1300Ε με 3μ2 πάνελ (όλοι glass). (*χωρις εγκατάσταση+εχτρα υλικα)
Ο μαλτέζος ο Glass εχει 2,7μ2 συνολικα τα 2 πάνελ. λετε να ειναι λιγα για 200λιτρα?

----------


## rama

Εχω Nobel, νομίζω 195 λίτρα με δύο πλάκες σχεδόν 2τμ έκαστη. Είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την απόδοση, με δεδομένο οτι έχω τρείς κυρίες στο σπίτι να ξεσκίζουν το ζεστό νερό. Νομίζω οτι τα 50 λίτρα/άτομο είναι καλή προσέγγιση, αρκεί να έχεις μεγάλες πλάκες.
Πολύ επαγγελματική προσέγγιση και στη μία φορά που επικοινώνησα μαζί τους για να μου κάνουν μία συντήρηση για αλλαγή ράβδου κλπ. Είναι κοντά στην εθνική οδό, ανάμεσα σε Μενίδι και Τατόϊ.

----------


## vasilllis

> ο Nobel ηταν κάπου στα 1200Ε με 3μ2 πάνελ και ο helional στα 1300Ε με 3μ2 πάνελ (όλοι glass). (*χωρις εγκατάσταση+εχτρα υλικα)
> Ο μαλτέζος ο Glass εχει 2,7μ2 συνολικα τα 2 πάνελ. λετε να ειναι λιγα για 200λιτρα?



Κοιτα,λιγα ειναι σχετικο.Εγω ξερω ,και στην πραξη κιολας.Οσο πιο πολλα τμ. τοσο πιο γρηγορα ζεσταινει το νερο(μιλαμε παντα για χειμωνα γιατι το καλοκαιρι απο τις 10-11 η ωρα ξεπετσιαζεσαι απο το καυτο).

----------


## DJman

Εγω εβαλα περυσι το καλοκαιρι Amcor με 2πλο πανελ 100 λιτρα στα 1300 με εγκατασταση. Το χειμωνα δουλευε τοσο καλα που ειχαμε τρελαθει.Δεν εκανε και βαρυ χειμωνα αλλα οποτε ειχαμε λιγο ηλιο ειχαμε νερο για 3 μερες.(με καθημερινα μπανια) Κατι αλλο που πρεπει να δεις ειναι αν εχεις bolier πετρελαιου συνδεμενο με θερμοσυφωνα (δηλαδη οταν αναβεις καλοριφερ εχεις ζεστο νερο) καλο ειναι να βαλεις μια τριωδη βανα ετσι ωστε το χειμωνα αν θες να μην αναψεις το καλοριφερ μια μερα και απλα να κανεις μπανιο(πχ το βραδυ που γυρνας στο σπιτι) να γυριζεις την βανα και να περνεις νερο απο ηλιακο αν εχει ζεστο νερο. 

Επισης καλη ιδεα θα ηταν και η εγκατασταση ενος θερμομετρου στον ηλιακο ετσι ωστε να μην αφηνεις την βρυση να τρεχει με τις ωρες για να δεις αν εχει ζεστο νερο.

----------


## PCMan

Τι έχετε να πείτε για τους ηλιακούς με λυχνίες κενού?

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι έχετε να πείτε για τους ηλιακούς με λυχνίες κενού?



Για μενα αδιαφορο..
Επισης δεν ειναι Λυχνια. Εχει κενο ενδιαμεσα δυο σωληνων για να μειωσει οσο γινεται τις απωλειες.Θα το συζητουσα μονο αν υπηρχει θεμα χωρου,και δεν μπορεις να βαλεις καθρεφτες.Βααρους και το κυριοτερο μοιρες προς τον ηλιο(κεραμοσκεπη πχ).Αν δεν εχεις καποιο τετοιο θεμα δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει.

----------


## midakos

Προσφατα που το χα ψαξει το θεμα για μια εργασια, ολοι μου λεγαν οτι αξιζουν για περιοχες με περιορισμενη ηλιοφανεια. Παντως αν θελετε καλο θερμοσιφωνα μπορω να προτεινω την ELCO, ελληνικη εταιρια. Οι τυποι δινουν πολυ προσοχη στα παντα, το ξερω γιατι δουλευω τα καλοκαιρια σε εργοστασιο που τους προμηθευει αντιστασεις, και μαςεχουν γυρισει πισω αντισταση για μιασταγονα κολα που ετρεξε καιλερωσε λιγο την φλαντζα ...

----------


## κκοστας

εγω εχω εναν στιεβελ ελτρον 27 ολοκληρα χρονια..Ειναι  των 120 λιτρων.Δεν επεταο ομως οτι ολοι αυτης της μαρκας κρατανε τοσο.Τον αγορασα το 1986 οταν ηταν ακκομη στην εταιρια οι Γερμανοι.Το Μυστικο στη αποδοση ειναι:17 λιτρα αντιψυκτικου για να ζεστανουν 120 λιτρα νερου στο μποϊλερ.ΟΙ αλλοι οπως ερευνησα εχουν 6 λιτρα αντιψυκτικου.Για σκφτειτε λιγο τη διαφορα.το 120/17 =8 και το αλλο 120/6=20.

----------


## gravis

Δες και ΞΑΦΗΣ, ειμαι ευχαριστημενος τοσο σε ηλιακο , οσο και σε ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα. Ελληνικης κατασκευης

----------


## kostaspapa

δυστυχώς φίλε *DJman  δεν αγόρασες ηλιακό AMCOR , αλλά το ελληνικής κατασκευής από τους αγίους αναργύρους ηλιακό, με ταμπελάκι AMCOR. Για του λόγου το αληθές ζήτα από την εταιρεία που το αγόρασες το τιμολόγιο εισαγωγής. Άσε φίλε μεγάλη μούφα, οι τύποι είναι απατεώνες & η AMCOR Ισραήλ δεν ξέρει τίποτα για το πανηγύρι τους. Είχα παραγγείλει ηλιακό & μόλις το είδα τους το γύρισα πίσω. Έμπα στο site του εργοστασίου* http://www.amcor-solar.co.il/len  & πες μου αν το ηλιακό που αγόρασες μοιάζει με αυτά του site.






> Καλησπερίζω τους πάντες σε αυτό το υπέροχο forum. Μπαίνω στο ψητό για να μη σας κουράζω.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, μόνο που δεν έχω ιδέα από το αντικείμενο και είπα να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες εδώ μέσα. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι χρειάζομαι μεγαλούτσικο, για 4μελή+ οικογένεια.
> 
> Τι μάρκα να διαλέξω και γιατί; Υπάρχουν τίποτα 'κρυφές' γνώσεις για τους ηλιακούς που τις αντιλαμβάνεσαι εκ των υστέρων; Εννοείται πως ψάχνω για κάτι αξιόπιστο. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;
> 
> Πόσα λίτρα να είναι; Υπάρχει χρέωση για την εγκατάσταση;
> 
> Αύριο πρωί πρωί θα πάρω τους δρόμους βέβαια να ρωτήσω, αλλά καλό θα είναι να πάω λιγάκι ενημερωμένος. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο λινκ για να ενημερωθώ καλύτερα επί του θέματος, ευπρόσδεκτο!
> ...

----------


## kostaspapa

δυστυχώς φίλε DJman δεν αγόρασες ηλιακό AMCOR , αλλά το ελληνικής κατασκευής από τους αγίους αναργύρους ηλιακό, με ταμπελάκι AMCOR. Για του λόγου το αληθές ζήτα από την εταιρεία που το αγόρασες το τιμολόγιο εισαγωγής. Άσε φίλε μεγάλη μούφα, οι τύποι είναι απατεώνες & η AMCOR Ισραήλ δεν ξέρει τίποτα για το πανηγύρι τους. Είχα παραγγείλει ηλιακό & μόλις το είδα τους το γύρισα πίσω. Έμπα στο site του εργοστασίου http://www.amcor-solar.co.il/len & πες μου αν το ηλιακό που αγόρασες μοιάζει με αυτά του site.

----------


## nestoras

> εγω εχω εναν στιεβελ ελτρον 27 ολοκληρα χρονια..Ειναι  των 120 λιτρων.Δεν επεταο ομως οτι ολοι αυτης της μαρκας κρατανε τοσο.Τον αγορασα το 1986 οταν ηταν ακκομη στην εταιρια οι Γερμανοι.Το Μυστικο στη αποδοση ειναι:17 λιτρα αντιψυκτικου για να ζεστανουν 120 λιτρα νερου στο μποϊλερ.ΟΙ αλλοι οπως ερευνησα εχουν 6 λιτρα αντιψυκτικου.Για σκφτειτε λιγο τη διαφορα.το 120/17 =8 και το αλλο 120/6=20.



24 χρόνια τον έχουμε τον  STIEBEL ELTRON με μοναδική συντήρηση την πρόσθεση αντιψυκτικού...
Αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση ήταν ότι με δύο ώρες ήλιου (ανεξαρτήτου εποχής) το ζεστό νερό έβγαζε ατμούς!

----------


## fortisimo

Επαναφέρω το θέμα διότι είμαι και εγώ σε αναζήτηση ηλιακού και θέλω βοήθεια μη την πατήσουμε...

Διαμέρισμα τριάρι με ένα άτομο για την ώρα αλλά που καλό θα ήταν ότι τοποθετηθεί να έχει και μελλοντική πρόβλεψη για 2-3 άτομα.
Περιοχή με αρκετή ηλιοφάνεια (Νότια Ελλάδα), προτελευταίος όροφος.
Επιλεκτικός βέβαια αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το συλλέκτη και για το μέγεθος του μποιλερ.

Μάλλον 160L αλλά με 2, 2.4, 2.6 ή 3 τμ συλλέκτη;;
Προφανώς όσο μεγαλύτερος τόσο καλύτερα αλλά από την άλλη μη ζεματάει όλο το σύστημα με αποτέλεσμα πιθανές βλάβες...

Είμαι μεταξύ των παρακάτω:
1) Μαλτέζος ανοξείδωτος (δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να τον φέρω μόνος μου από Αθήνα και να τον τοποθετήσει ο υδραυλικός μου. Λίγο ακριβότερος από τους άλλους)
2) Iliosak double glass tinox blue (τοπικός, έχει έτοιμη και τη θερμοστατική βαλβίδα)
3) Skyland double glass - CosmoSolar (είναι οι ίδιοι ακριβώς; Διάβασα καλά λόγια εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post373499 αλλά δεν ξέρω ανα υτά ισχύουν και για τα υπόλοιπα ηλιακά που έχω στα υπόψη.
4) Calpac Mark 4 (προτείνουν 2.1 τμ καθρέπτη αλλά μήπως είναι καλύτερα με 2.6; Δεν έχει θερμοστατική μάλλον)
5) Sole Eurostar

----------


## rama

Για να είσαι καλυμμένος, υπολόγιζε τουλάχιστον 1τμ/άνδρα και 1,5τμ/γυναίκα. (Μη γελάς, αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα!)
Στα λίτρα θα είσαι ΟΚ με 150 τουλάχιστον.
Θέματα παγωνιάς λογικά δεν θα έχεις λόγω νότιας περιοχής. Το καλοκαίρι, ότι και να κάνεις θα ζεματάει όλο το σύστημα. Καλό είναι μιά στις τόσες το καλοκαίρι να ελέγχεις την πληρότητα του κλειστού κυκλώματος. Και αν πρόκειται να λείψεις για μεγάλο διάστημα, να καλύψεις τις πλάκες με κάτι πρόχειρο (παλιά κουβέρτα, σκούρο σεντόνι, μουσαμάς, ότι νά'ναι).
 Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να είναι διπλής ενέργειας (αν μπορεί να τραβηχτεί γραμμή ρεύματος), μη το τσιγγουνευτείς γιατί θα το χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε και δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλο το extra κόστος.
Για επιλογές κατασκευαστή, δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι καλύτερο από ότι έχει ήδη συζητηθεί. Αλλά μην πάρεις τίποτα φτηνιάρικο γιατί η επένδυση που κάνεις πρέπει να κρατήσει πολλά χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα για να αποσβεστεί.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

και μια και ξανα βγαινει το θεμα να πουμε κατι και για μια σωστη συντηρηση.......στο θερμοσιφωμα πχ αλλαζουμε ανοδιο καθε χρονο .Στον ηλιακο εκτως απο αυτο πρεπει να αλλαζουμε και τα υγρα στους συλεκτες ,ενωειται καλο ξεπλυμα μεσα στο μποιλερ και στους συλεκτες .μπωρει να δουλευει 10-20 χρονια ,αλλα τα αλλατα ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα εμεις εδω στο νησι δεν προλαβαινουμε τιποτα αυτα.

----------


## picdev

Κάθε 4 χρόνια νομίζω είναι καλά για το καθάρισμα . ανάλογα κ τα άλατα  τα τις περιοχής . Εγώ μετά από 6 χρόνια που τον καθαρισα εβγαλα χουφτες, βουλωνουν και οι βρύσες .
Βέβαια το καθάρισμα θέλει ένα κόλπο. Αλφαδολαστιχο στο πλάι για να αδειάσει, ρουφας λίγο και το κάνεις μέσα εξω ενώ αδειαζει.
Θέλει 3 φορές γέμισμα και άδειασμα .
ΣΤους συλλέκτες δεν έχω άδειασει ποτέ το υγρό   αλλά θα το κάνω και αυτό μέσα στο χειμώνα

----------

peripolo (25-10-16)

----------


## Lakisss

Nobel 200 λίτρα με 4 τ.μ. συλλέκτες 5ετίας.
Πριν μια εβδομάδα καθαρίσαμε τους συλλέκτες, το τι βγήκε από μέσα απερίγραπτο. Μούργα και το νερό κατάμαυρο. Γεμίστηκαν με απιονισμένο νερό συν το αντιψυκτικό. Παρουσίασε όμως μια διαρροή στην είσοδο τους ζεστού νερού των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. Μπήκε τεφλόν, ξαναβιδώθηκε αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Θα το ξαναδώ το πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όχι για τη απόδοση, αλλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής.

----------


## vasilllis

> Nobel 200 λίτρα με 4 τ.μ. συλλέκτες 5ετίας.
> Πριν μια εβδομάδα καθαρίσαμε τους συλλέκτες, το τι βγήκε από μέσα απερίγραπτο. Μούργα και το νερό κατάμαυρο. Γεμίστηκαν με απιονισμένο νερό συν το αντιψυκτικό. Παρουσίασε όμως μια διαρροή στην είσοδο τους ζεστού νερού των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. Μπήκε τεφλόν, ξαναβιδώθηκε αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> Θα το ξαναδώ το πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όχι για τη απόδοση, αλλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής.



Και τους ειχα σε εκτιμηση.πφφφ

----------


## Fixxxer

> Nobel 200 λίτρα με 4 τ.μ. συλλέκτες 5ετίας.
> Πριν μια εβδομάδα καθαρίσαμε τους συλλέκτες, το τι βγήκε από μέσα απερίγραπτο. Μούργα και το νερό κατάμαυρο. Γεμίστηκαν με απιονισμένο νερό συν το αντιψυκτικό. Παρουσίασε όμως μια διαρροή στην είσοδο τους ζεστού νερού των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. Μπήκε τεφλόν, ξαναβιδώθηκε αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> Θα το ξαναδώ το πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όχι για τη απόδοση, αλλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής.




Calpak, Elco, Mαλτεζος με αυτη τη σειρα...

----------


## fortisimo

> Για να είσαι καλυμμένος, υπολόγιζε τουλάχιστον 1τμ/άνδρα και 1,5τμ/γυναίκα. (Μη γελάς, αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα!)
> Στα λίτρα θα είσαι ΟΚ με 150 τουλάχιστον.
> Θέματα παγωνιάς λογικά δεν θα έχεις λόγω νότιας περιοχής. Το καλοκαίρι, ότι και να κάνεις θα ζεματάει όλο το σύστημα. Καλό είναι μιά στις τόσες το καλοκαίρι να ελέγχεις την πληρότητα του κλειστού κυκλώματος. Και αν πρόκειται να λείψεις για μεγάλο διάστημα, να καλύψεις τις πλάκες με κάτι πρόχειρο (παλιά κουβέρτα, σκούρο σεντόνι, μουσαμάς, ότι νά'ναι).
>  Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να είναι διπλής ενέργειας (αν μπορεί να τραβηχτεί γραμμή ρεύματος), μη το τσιγγουνευτείς γιατί θα το χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε και δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλο το extra κόστος.
> Για επιλογές κατασκευαστή, δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι καλύτερο από ότι έχει ήδη συζητηθεί. Αλλά μην πάρεις τίποτα φτηνιάρικο γιατί η επένδυση που κάνεις πρέπει να κρατήσει πολλά χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα για να αποσβεστεί.



Ευχαριστώ.
Διπλής ενέργειας θα μπει.
Το ερώτημα περιορίζεται τελικά στους εξής δύο (λόγω διαφόρων παραγόντων, αντιπροσώπων κλπ) που έχουν παρόμοια τιμή (είναι +100 ο Calpak):

1) Calpak Mark 4 160L με 2.6 τμ καθρέπτη 
2) Sole Eurostar 150L με 2.5 τμ καθρέπτη 

Είχα διαβάσει παλιότερο μήνυμα για όχι καλή ποιότητα σε Calpak αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως απλά έτυχε.

Πείτε μια γνώμη διότι μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας πρέπει να παραγγελθεί!

----------


## Panoss

> Πείτε μια γνώμη διότι μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας πρέπει να παραγγελθεί!



Ωραία, 263 σελιδούλες τις βγάζεις άνετα μέχρι τότε  :Lol: .

----------


## rama

> Nobel 200 λίτρα με 4 τ.μ. συλλέκτες 5ετίας.
> Πριν μια εβδομάδα καθαρίσαμε τους συλλέκτες, το τι βγήκε από μέσα απερίγραπτο. Μούργα και το νερό κατάμαυρο. Γεμίστηκαν με απιονισμένο νερό συν το αντιψυκτικό. Παρουσίασε όμως μια διαρροή στην είσοδο τους ζεστού νερού των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. Μπήκε τεφλόν, ξαναβιδώθηκε αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> Θα το ξαναδώ το πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όχι για τη απόδοση, αλλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής.



Ιδιο σύστημα είχα βάλει το 2009, στο σπίτι που μετακόμισα το 2011. Μετά από ~2 χρόνια καλής λειτουργίας, άρχισε μεγάλη διαρροή από το πρωτεύον κύκλωμα στον μανδύα.Στην αρχήν αναπλήρωνα το υγρό, μετά τον παράτησα. Επειδή ο υδραυλικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση ήταν κάθαρμα και μου βγήκαν πολλές ζημιές, υπέθεσα οτι εκείνος μπορεί να τον χτύπησε στην εγκατάσταση και να ράγισε λίγο ο μανδύας, και σιγά-σιγά να μεγάλωσε το πρόβλημα. Το 2013 κάλεσα τεχνικό της Nobel, ο οποίος επιβεβαίωσε οτι έχει ραγίσει ο μανδύας, και οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επισκευής.
Λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων, δεν προχώησα σε αλλαγή και ο ηλιακός έμεινε αχρησιμοποίητος για 1-2 χρόνια.
Στο μεταξύ, από παγωνιά προφανώς σκίστηκαν αρκετοί χάλκινοι αυλοί στους συλλέκτες και τα υγρά πλημμύρισαν τους συλλέκτες. Ενας φίλος μου υδραυλικός έκανε ασημοκόλληση στους αυλούς τον περασμένο Μάϊο, όταν αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω.
Ζήτησα από τη Nobel να μου κάνει μία καλή τιμή για να πάρω το ίδιο ακριβώς καζάνι, αφού τους εξιστόρησα τι έχει συμβεί, με σειριακό αριθμό παραγωγής, με αναφορά στον τεχνικό που διαπίστωσε το πρόβλημα σε πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα, κλπ.
Τίποτα, με έκλασαν κανονικά. Δεν επέμεινα, γιατί όπως είπα, δίνω πιθανότητα ο παλιός υδραυλικός να έκανε τη ζημιά.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, αγόρασα μέσω γειτονικού μαγαζιού ξανά από τη Nobel το ίδιο καζάνι, καθώς δεν ήθελα να αλλάξω βάσεις κλπ, και εγκαταστάθηκε με προσοχή. Ως τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, δουλεύει όπως στην αρχή.
Δεν μπορώ να ρίξω φταίξιμο στην εταιρεία, καθώς δεν έχω σίγουρη άποψη για το αν φταίει το υλικό ή ο υδραυλικός. Αλλά σίγουρα με ενόχλησε που η εταιρία δεν αναγνώρισε οτι ένα πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα παρουσίασε βλάβες, και δεν δέχτηκε να μου κάνει μία μικρή έκπτωση έτσι για να μην μείνω με το παράπονο.

----------


## fortisimo

> Ωραία, 263 σελιδούλες τις βγάζεις άνετα μέχρι τότε .



αυτές που εννοείς τις έχω διαβάσει βεβαίως.  :Lol: 

Επί της ουσίας, κάποια πρόταση συγκεκριμένη;

----------


## vasilllis

Συγκεκριμένα δυσκολα μπορει να προτεινει καποιος χωρις να εχει οικονομικο οφελος.
Εγω εχω πεταξει δυο ηλιακους και οι διπλανοι μου εχουν ακομα και λειτουργει ο πρωτος ~ 14 χρονια.
Ο εννας ηταν elco ο αλλος gauzer.αυτοι που λειτουργούν ακομη ειναι nobel και star(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως).εγω απο ηλιακους ειμαι κατεστραμμένος ,τι να πω οτι μου εκαναν οικονομια;

----------


## aktis

Εγω δεν θέλω να προτείνω κατι συγκεκριμενο αλλά νομίζω οτι η συνέπεια στην ποιότητα εχει σχέση προτίστως απο το ποσο αυτοματοπιημένη ειναι η παραγωγή και τι ελέγχους κάνουν πριν φυγει ενα προιόν απο το εργοστάσιο . Μπορει καποιος να δει την γραμμη παραγωγής πχ της Calpak στην Κόρινθο  , οπου όλες σχεδόν οι εργασίες γίνονται απο ρομποτ  ( κοψιμο , λυγισμα μεταλλων , συγκολλήσεις για τον λέβητα , εσωτερικη επισμάλτωση του λέβητα , κόλληση με υπέρηχους των σωλήνων στον συλλέκτη  ) Αυτο σημαίνει οτι όλα τα προιόντα έχουν την ιδια ποιότητα .  Δεν εχω δει αντίστοιχο εργοστάσιο αλλά δεν περίμενα τέτοιους αυτοματισμους

----------


## vasilllis

Εν μερει,ειναι αυτα.το κυριοτερο ειναι ο σεβασμος που δειχνει στον πελατη.τι να το κανω να φερει το καλυτερο ρομποτ στον κοσμο για συγκοληση με ακριβεια δεκατο του χιλιοστου και  αντι για inox 316 να χρησιμοποιει 304-
,η αντι για 0,3 παχος επισμαλτωσης κανει 0,1 η αντι τον εξειδικευμένο τεχνιτη χειριστη έχει φερει ενα μογκολεζο που ξερει και παταει τρια κουμπια;

----------


## Panoss

Κι εγώ έχω ηλιακό μάρκας που δεν τον ξέρει η μάνα του (Bossman) που δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα από το 1994 (22 χρόνια!). 
Το μόνο που του 'χω κάνει είναι αλλαγή ανοδίου πριν 4-5 χρόνια και του προσθέτω κάθε 2 χρόνια αντιψυκτικό.

----------


## s12original

> Ότι και να προτιμήσεις πάντως να προσέξεις τη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ τοποθέτηση!!!
> Σου λένε με την αγορά, δωρεάν η τοποθέτηση αλλά σου χρεώνουν τα υλικά: τους σωλήνες 3 ευρώ το μέτρο και το καλώδιο 4 ευρώ το μέτρο!!
> Υπολόγισε την απόσταση που θα χρειαστείς και αγόρασε από μαγαζί με υδραυλικά τη διπλάσια απόσταση (ζεστό-κρύο) σε σωλήνα τουμπόρεμα 15 χιλιοστών (0,65 το μέτρο) αντίστοιχο μήκος μόνωσης και καλώδιο εύκαμπτο 4 χιλιοστών από ηλεκτρολογικά.





Πληροφοριακά , το 4 χιλιοστών είναι για την κουζίνα . Για τον θερμοσίφωνα οι κανονισμοί επιβάλουν 6 χιλιοστών .

----------


## mikemtb

Έχει κανείς υπ'οψιν του ηλιακό να μην διαθέτει αντίσταση? Μονής ενέργειας θα τον λέγαμε... Για 2-3 άτομα (~160lit) περιοχή γλυφαδα 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ιδιο σύστημα είχα βάλει το 2009, στο σπίτι που μετακόμισα το 2011. Μετά από ~2 χρόνια καλής λειτουργίας, άρχισε μεγάλη διαρροή από το πρωτεύον κύκλωμα στον μανδύα.Στην αρχήν αναπλήρωνα το υγρό, μετά τον παράτησα. Επειδή ο υδραυλικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση ήταν κάθαρμα και μου βγήκαν πολλές ζημιές, υπέθεσα οτι εκείνος μπορεί να τον χτύπησε στην εγκατάσταση και να ράγισε λίγο ο μανδύας, και σιγά-σιγά να μεγάλωσε το πρόβλημα. Το 2013 κάλεσα τεχνικό της Nobel, ο οποίος επιβεβαίωσε οτι έχει ραγίσει ο μανδύας, και οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επισκευής.
> Λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων, δεν προχώησα σε αλλαγή και ο ηλιακός έμεινε αχρησιμοποίητος για 1-2 χρόνια.
> Στο μεταξύ, από παγωνιά προφανώς σκίστηκαν αρκετοί χάλκινοι αυλοί στους συλλέκτες και τα υγρά πλημμύρισαν τους συλλέκτες. Ενας φίλος μου υδραυλικός έκανε ασημοκόλληση στους αυλούς τον περασμένο Μάϊο, όταν αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω.
> Ζήτησα από τη Nobel να μου κάνει μία καλή τιμή για να πάρω το ίδιο ακριβώς καζάνι, αφού τους εξιστόρησα τι έχει συμβεί, με σειριακό αριθμό παραγωγής, με αναφορά στον τεχνικό που διαπίστωσε το πρόβλημα σε πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα, κλπ.
> Τίποτα, με έκλασαν κανονικά. Δεν επέμεινα, γιατί όπως είπα, δίνω πιθανότητα ο παλιός υδραυλικός να έκανε τη ζημιά.
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, αγόρασα μέσω γειτονικού μαγαζιού ξανά από τη Nobel το ίδιο καζάνι, καθώς δεν ήθελα να αλλάξω βάσεις κλπ, και εγκαταστάθηκε με προσοχή. Ως τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, δουλεύει όπως στην αρχή.
> Δεν μπορώ να ρίξω φταίξιμο στην εταιρεία, καθώς δεν έχω σίγουρη άποψη για το αν φταίει το υλικό ή ο υδραυλικός. Αλλά σίγουρα με ενόχλησε που η εταιρία δεν αναγνώρισε οτι ένα πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα παρουσίασε βλάβες, και δεν δέχτηκε να μου κάνει μία μικρή έκπτωση έτσι για να μην μείνω με το παράπονο.



αυτον εχω παρει και εγω με 4m3 πανελ και μετα απο 2 χρονια τρύπησε και αντικατασταθηκε με την εγγυηση που ειχε. Και ειχα καταληξει σε αυτον για καλο με βαση έρευνα που εκανα. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαίο ή υπάρχει θέμα

----------


## vasilllis

> Κι εγώ έχω ηλιακό μάρκας που δεν τον ξέρει η μάνα του (Bossman) που δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα από το 1994 (22 χρόνια!). 
> Το μόνο που του 'χω κάνει είναι αλλαγή ανοδίου πριν 4-5 χρόνια και του προσθέτω κάθε 2 χρόνια αντιψυκτικό.



και ομως υπαρχει ακομα,μαλλον ελληνικης κατασκευης .
http://www.louris-bossman.gr/ηλιακα-συστηματα-c-47.html
και ειναι και συγγενης με καποιον εδω μεσα.... http://www.vrisko.gr/details/map/_63...c137df3k_7216h
*BOSSMAN ΛΟΥΡΗΣ (Λέπουρα Χρυσούλα Ι.)*

----------


## vasilisd

Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα των ηλιακών ουσιαστικά είναι η διαβρωση οπότε αυτό που θα πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί είναι τι γίνεται αν τρυπήσει, και πότε. 
Να επιλέξεις ηλιακό με εγγύση 10ετή, ωστε να προλάβεις να κάνεις απόσβεση. Προσοχή με την εγγύηση: Σε όλες τις εταιρίες η εγγύηση παύει να ισχύει κατά περιπτωση, οπότε μάθε λεπτομέριες. Πχ η αν αλλαγή του ανοδίου που απαιτείτε κάθε 2 χρόνια δε γίνει απο εξουσιοδοτημένο συνεργάτη της εταιρίας ή απο επαγγελματία υδραυλικό που θα σου κόψει απόδειξη ωστε να αποδείξεις την αλλαγή, απλά δε σε καλύπτει η εγγύηση.

----------


## Panoss

> και ομως υπαρχει ακομα,μαλλον ελληνικης κατασκευης .
> http://www.louris-bossman.gr/ηλιακα-συστηματα-c-47.html
> και ειναι και συγγενης με καποιον εδω μεσα.... http://www.vrisko.gr/details/map/_63...c137df3k_7216h
> *BOSSMAN ΛΟΥΡΗΣ (Λέπουρα Χρυσούλα Ι.)*



Α ρε...δεν είμαστε κάνα τυχαίο φόρουμ...

----------


## dryianni

Βασική προϋπόθεση για την αγορά ενός ηλιακού συστήματος,  εκτός από τα πολύ σωστά που γράφτηκαν από προηγούμενους χρήστες είναι η πιστοποίηση με Solar Keymark. Πρόκειται για την επίσημη πιστοποίηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για τα ηλιακά συστήματα. Όσα ηλιακά εχουν αυτό το σήμα είναι πιστοποιημένα για τις αναγραφόμενες από τον κατασκευαστή αποδόσεις.
Προσοχή! Δεν πιστοποιείται με αυτό η ποιότητα κατασκευής ή η τεχνολογική υπεροχή του συστήματος, αλλά η δυναμικότητα. και η απόδοση.
Επισυνάπτω λίστα των ελληνικών εταιρειών που έχουν πιστοποιηθεί είτε για όλο το σύστημα (δοχείο, συλλέκτες, βάση, ηλεκτρικά) είτε μόνο για την απόδοση των συλλεκτών, από το site του επίσημου Ευρωπαϊκού φορέα ( http://www.solarkeymark.dk) .
Πατήστε πάνω στα links για να δείτε για ποιο προϊόν αλλά και ποιο τμήμα του πιστοποιείται η κάθε εταιρία.
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/581322d2...2011-59-45.pdf

----------


## dryianni

Επειδή βλέπω ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται τα pdf αρχεία, για να δείτε τη λίστα, θα πάτε εδώ: http://www.solarkeymark.dk/
Στη συνέχεια  θα επιλέξετε οποία κατηγορία σας ενδιαφέρει. Π.χ. "systems" για όλο το σύστημα, "collectors" για τους συλλέκτες, κ.ο.κ.
Μετά, στο πεδίο επιλογής δίπλα από το τη μπάρα αναζήτησης, θα κάνετε κλικ στον κέρσορα και θα επιλέξετε "Country Code". Έτσι, η μπάρα αναζήτησης παίρνει πλέον την εντολή να ψάξει με τον κωδικό χώρας. 
Γράφετε λοιπόν στην μπάρα GR και πατάτε Find. Αμέσως εμφανίζεται η λίστα περιορισμένη στις Ελληνικές εταιρίες.
Μετά, μπορείτε να πατήσετε το κουμπί PDF για να "κατεβάσετε" τη λίστα σε αρχείο και να μπορείτε να την εκτυπώσετε.

----------


## vasilllis

Να εκφρασω μια απορια;ποσο βεβαιοι ειμαστε οτι αυτες οι εταιρειες οι οποίες πηραν πιστοποιηση περσι ,προπερσιτο 2004 εξακολουθουν και κατασκευαζουν με την ιδια μέθοδο-υλικα κλπ;

----------


## Dactilidis John

Υπαρχει κανενα topic με διαρκεια ζωης ηλιακων? Επισης ποσοι απο οσους εχουν ηλιακο γνωριζουν οτι πρεπει το καλοκαιρι να κλεινουμε το ενα panel και αν λειπουμε πολυ καιρο πρεπει να κλεινουμε και τα 2 ?

----------


## picdev

Απλά ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και εξατμίζεται το αντιψυκτικό κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κακό

----------


## dryianni

Τα πιστοποιητικά έχουν διάρκεια 2 ετών. Στη λίστα που βλέπετε στο συγκεκριμένο site, αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία πρώτης πιστοποίησης, η οποία προφανώς ανανεώνεται συνεχώς από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες.
Υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες που διαφημίζουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους τη σχετική πιστοποίηση και δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή στη λίστα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πιστοποιητικό τους έχει λήξει και είτε οι εταιρίες αυτές είναι σε λίστα αναμονής για νέο έλεγχο προς πιστοποίηση είτε έχουν αποφασίσει να μην το ανανεώσουν μια και το κόστος είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, ειδικά όταν απευθύνεσαι σε μια αγορά όπου η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα είναι, κυριολεκτικά, νεκρή.
Όταν πρόκειται όμως για εξαγωγές, χωρίς τη συγκεκριμένη πιστοποίηση δεν έχεις καμμιά τύχη.

----------


## dryianni

> Να εκφρασω μια απορια;ποσο βεβαιοι ειμαστε οτι αυτες οι εταιρειες οι οποίες πηραν πιστοποιηση περσι ,προπερσιτο 2004 εξακολουθουν και κατασκευαζουν με την ιδια μέθοδο-υλικα κλπ;



Τα πιστοποιητικά έχουν διάρκεια 2 ετών. Στη λίστα που βλέπετε στο συγκεκριμένο site, αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία πρώτης πιστοποίησης, η οποία προφανώς ανανεώνεται συνεχώς από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες.
Υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες που διαφημίζουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους τη σχετική πιστοποίηση και δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή στη λίστα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πιστοποιητικό τους έχει λήξει και είτε οι εταιρίες αυτές είναι σε λίστα αναμονής για νέο έλεγχο προς πιστοποίηση είτε έχουν αποφασίσει να μην το ανανεώσουν μια και το κόστος είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, ειδικά όταν απευθύνεσαι σε μια αγορά όπου η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα είναι, κυριολεκτικά, νεκρή.
Όταν πρόκειται όμως για εξαγωγές, χωρίς τη συγκεκριμένη πιστοποίηση δεν έχεις καμμιά τύχη.

----------


## fortisimo

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να διαθέσει πχ μέχρι 1300 € για 160 λίτρα, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πάει σε χάλκινο (πχ Sonne - αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος έχει αλουμινένιο και όχι χάλκινο συλλέκτη) ή σε inox (πχ Nobel); 
Δεδομένο ότι στην περιοχή μας δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προμηθευτούμε Μαλτέζο σε νορμαλ τιμή από τοπικό κατάστημα.

----------


## picdev

Για να καθαρισω το υγρό των συλλεκτών πρέπει να βγάλω τη τάπα στο κατω μέρος και να βάλω λάστιχο ?

----------


## Googlis

> Αλλά σίγουρα με ενόχλησε που η εταιρία δεν αναγνώρισε οτι ένα πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα παρουσίασε βλάβες, και δεν δέχτηκε να μου κάνει μία μικρή έκπτωση έτσι για να μην μείνω με το παράπονο.



Κοίταξε αν το εξετάσουμε από την δική μας οπτική σαν πελάτες, θα λέγαμε πως έχουμε παράπονο.
Απ' την άλλη όμως από την οπτική των εταιρειών θα έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα.

Γιατί σήμερα όποιος έχει ελεύθερο χρόνο (πχ λόγω ανεργίας ημιαπασχόλισης  κτλ) κάθετε και στέλνει mail, παίρνει τηλέφωνα και ζητά διευθυντές και προϊσταμένους για κάθε σοβαρό (δικαιολογημένα) ή και εντελώς χαζό (αδικαιολόγητα) λόγο.
Παντού ο τζίρος έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα και παντού πάλι τα παράπονα έχουν αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα.
Έτσι κοντά στα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά δυστυχώς.

----------


## lepouras

> Πληροφοριακά , το 4 χιλιοστών είναι για την κουζίνα . Για τον θερμοσίφωνα οι κανονισμοί επιβάλουν 6 χιλιοστών .



που το γράφουν αυτό? μια παραπομπή?

----------


## vasilllis

> Για να καθαρισω το υγρό των συλλεκτών πρέπει να βγάλω τη τάπα στο κατω μέρος και να βάλω λάστιχο ?



Ναι βαλε νερο και αστο να τρεχει.η μαυριλα παντως δεν είναι καλο δειχνει μαλλον ηλεκτρολυση.




> Τα πιστοποιητικά έχουν διάρκεια 2 ετών. Στη λίστα που βλέπετε στο συγκεκριμένο site, αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία πρώτης πιστοποίησης, η οποία προφανώς ανανεώνεται συνεχώς από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες.
> Υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες που διαφημίζουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους τη σχετική πιστοποίηση και δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή στη λίστα.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πιστοποιητικό τους έχει λήξει και είτε οι εταιρίες αυτές είναι σε λίστα αναμονής για νέο έλεγχο προς πιστοποίηση είτε έχουν αποφασίσει να μην το ανανεώσουν μια και το κόστος είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, ειδικά όταν απευθύνεσαι σε μια αγορά όπου η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα είναι, κυριολεκτικά, νεκρή.
> Όταν πρόκειται όμως για εξαγωγές, χωρίς τη συγκεκριμένη πιστοποίηση δεν έχεις καμμιά τύχη.



Παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο δηλ.ξερω εταιρείες με iso που δεν αξιζουν ουτε για εργασια στην ουγκαντα.




> Απλά ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και εξατμίζεται το αντιψυκτικό κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κακό



Το αλλο κακο ειναι η φθορα στις μονωσεις που εχουν που φτανουν στην ανωτερη θερμοκρασια αντοχης.

----------


## dryianni

.
[quote name="dryianni" post=786532]Τα πιστοποιητικά έχουν διάρκεια 2 ετών. Στη λίστα που βλέπετε στο συγκεκριμένο site, αναγράφεται η ημερομηνία πρώτης πιστοποίησης, η οποία προφανώς ανανεώνεται συνεχώς από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες.
Υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες που διαφημίζουν στις ιστοσελίδες τους τη σχετική πιστοποίηση και δεν υπάρχουν αυτήν την στιγμή στη λίστα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πιστοποιητικό τους έχει λήξει και είτε οι εταιρίες αυτές είναι σε λίστα αναμονής για νέο έλεγχο προς πιστοποίηση είτε έχουν αποφασίσει να μην το ανανεώσουν μια και το κόστος είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο, ειδικά όταν απευθύνεσαι σε μια αγορά όπου η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα είναι, κυριολεκτικά, νεκρή.
Όταν πρόκειται όμως για εξαγωγές, χωρίς τη συγκεκριμένη πιστοποίηση δεν έχεις καμμιά τύχη.[/QUOTE]
[quote name="vasilimerzani"]
Παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο δηλ.ξερω εταιρείες με iso που δεν αξιζουν ουτε για εργασια στην ουγκαντα.
[quote name="picdev" post=786530]

Το ISO πιστοποιεί διαδικασίες και όχι επιδόσεις. Σκέψου τι συμβαίνει με αυτούς που δεν μπαίνουν κάν στον κόπο να τύχουν κάποιας πιστοποίησης.
Ούτε Ουγκάντα...

----------


## picdev

Το iso είναι ψηλομουφα , κάποια βασικά πράγματα να τηρεις , αρχεία κτλ δεν ελέγχει ποιότητα στην ουσία

----------

CybEng (30-10-16)

----------


## dryianni

> Το iso είναι ψηλομουφα , κάποια βασικά πράγματα να τηρεις , αρχεία κτλ δεν ελέγχει ποιότητα στην ουσία



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ...

----------


## pstratos

Το ISO αναφέρεται σε ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ. (αν μπορούσαμε να την μετρήσουμε) Δεν σημαίνει οτι παίρνεις ΠΟΛΛΗ Η ΛΙΓΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Φανταστείτε οτι υπάρχουν και εταιρείες κυριολεκτικά κολοσσοί που δεν έχουν καν ISO. Αντίθετα να επιμένουμε στην CE πιστοποιηση των προϊόντων. Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές που συνάντησα στην τελευταία έκθεση με ηλιοθερμικά δεν δίστασαν να μας δείξουν ακόμα και τον πλήρη τεχνικό φάκελο. Κάποιοι είχαν στείλει δείγματα των πάνελ στο εξωτερικό για πιστοποίηση απόδοσης, άλλοι από την άλλη παραδεχόντουσαν οτι 30 χρονια φτιάχνουν...  ε κάτι ξέρουν  :Lol: . Ακόμα και CE από CE έχει διαφορά. Άλλος έχει στείλει σε εξωτερικά εργαστήρια και το έχει ξεσκίσει, στον άλλο υπογράφει το Μηχ-Μηχ ανιψούδι.

----------

dryianni (29-10-16)

----------


## dryianni

> Το ISO αναφέρεται σε ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ. (αν μπορούσαμε να την μετρήσουμε) Δεν σημαίνει οτι παίρνεις ΠΟΛΛΗ Η ΛΙΓΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Φανταστείτε οτι υπάρχουν και εταιρείες κυριολεκτικά κολοσσοί που δεν έχουν καν ISO. Αντίθετα να επιμένουμε στην CE πιστοποιηση των προϊόντων. Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές που συνάντησα στην τελευταία έκθεση με ηλιοθερμικά δεν δίστασαν να μας δείξουν ακόμα και τον πλήρη τεχνικό φάκελο. Κάποιοι είχαν στείλει δείγματα των πάνελ στο εξωτερικό για πιστοποίηση απόδοσης, άλλοι από την άλλη παραδεχόντουσαν οτι 30 χρονια φτιάχνουν...  ε κάτι ξέρουν . Ακόμα και CE από CE έχει διαφορά. Άλλος έχει στείλει σε εξωτερικά εργαστήρια και το έχει ξεσκίσει, στον άλλο υπογράφει το Μηχ-Μηχ ανιψούδι.



Στη λίστα των πιστοποιημένων με Solar Keymark συστημάτων αναφέρονται τόσο οι φορείς χορήγησης του κάθε πιστοποιητικού όσο και τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων έναντι των οποίων χορηγήθηκαν αυτά τα πιστοποιητικά.
Προς εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων...

----------


## picdev

Μην πιάσουμε το ce τώρα , 
Το ce απλά λέει ότι είσαι σφωνος με τις οποίες προδιαγραφές θέτει ή εε.
Και μόνος σου μπορείς να υπογράψεις και παίρνεις την ευθύνη .
Στην ουσία ούτε αυτό είναι κάτι το φοβερό γιατί υπάρχουν εκ κινέζικα προϊόντα που λένε ότι έχουν και στην ουσία δεν έχουν ce.

Το iso δεν αξιζει , νταβατσιλικι είναι ,οι μεγάλες εταιρείες άνετα μπορούν να φτιάξουν ενα καλύτερο σύστημα ελέγχου ποιότητας .

----------

CybEng (30-10-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Το iso είναι ψηλομουφα , κάποια βασικά πράγματα να τηρεις , αρχεία κτλ δεν ελέγχει ποιότητα στην ουσία



Ενω
οι αλλες πιστοποιησεις ειναι τερας αξιοπιστιας.Προχτες ειχαμε την κουβεντα για την vw και ολα τα πιστοποιητικα EURO που ειχε παρει και αποδειχτηκαν μουφα.Ποσο μια εταιρεια στον ασπροπυργο και στην μαγουλα που εχει δει τα κερδη να κανουν 60-70% πτωση τα τελεταια 6-8 χρονια.

----------


## dryianni

> Ενω
> οι αλλες πιστοποιησεις ειναι τερας αξιοπιστιας.Προχτες ειχαμε την κουβεντα για την vw και ολα τα πιστοποιητικα EURO που ειχε παρει και αποδειχτηκαν μουφα.Ποσο μια εταιρεια στον ασπροπυργο και στην μαγουλα που εχει δει τα κερδη να κανουν 60-70% πτωση τα τελεταια 6-8 χρονια.



Η καταστρατήγηση των μεθόδων πιστοποίησης δεν ακυρώνουν αυτή καθεαυτή την ανάγκη πιστοποίησης προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών, ενώ κάθε γενίκευση στερείται, προφανώς, βάσης.

----------


## Lakisss

> Nobel 200 λίτρα με 4 τ.μ. συλλέκτες 5ετίας.
> Πριν μια εβδομάδα καθαρίσαμε τους συλλέκτες, το τι βγήκε από μέσα απερίγραπτο. Μούργα και το νερό κατάμαυρο. Γεμίστηκαν με απιονισμένο νερό συν το αντιψυκτικό. Παρουσίασε όμως μια διαρροή στην είσοδο τους ζεστού νερού των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. Μπήκε τεφλόν, ξαναβιδώθηκε αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> Θα το ξαναδώ το πρόβλημα. Γενικά δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος, όχι για τη απόδοση, αλλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής.



Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μιας και είχαμε εξελίξεις.
Ήρθε τεχνικός της εταιρίας σπίτι, όπου διαπίστωσε ότι είχε τρυπήσει το κύκλωμα των συλλεκτών στο καζάνι. 
Το καζάνι ήταν προς αντικατάσταση και μου δόθηκαν δύο λύσεις, πάω και παίρνω μόνος μου το καινούργιο και το τοποθετώ με δικά μου έξοδα, η έρχεται δικό τους συνεργείο και το κάνει με 90 ευρώ.
Το καζάνι ήρθαν αυτοί και μου το άλλαξαν, αλλά αρνήθηκαν να κατεβάσουν κάτω το παλιό παρόλο που είπα ότι θα τους βοηθήσω και΄γω, πράγμα που μου κακοφάνηκε. 
Την εγγύηση δεν μου την ανανέωσαν γιατί ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν το αγόρασα το καζάνι εγώ, αλλά είναι από αντικατάσταση.
Εδώ θέλω τη γνώμη σας αν στέκει αυτό, μιας και ξέρω ότι δίνονται εγγυήσεις δύο χρόνων σε εξαρτήματα εντός γενικής εγγύησης.

----------


## Panoss

Για δες μήπως γράφει εδώ, αλλιώς πάρε τους τηλ στο 1520 να ρωτήσεις.

Νόμος 2251-1994 Άρθρο 5 παράγραφος 5: 
"Σε περίπτωση αντικατάστασης του προϊόντος ή ανταλλακτικού του, *η εγγύηση αυτόματα ανανεώνεται* για όλη της τη διάρκεια ως προς το νέο προϊόν ή ανταλλακτικό."

Άρα *για το καζάνι* η εγγύηση ανανεώνεται αυτόματα (δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το 'αυτόματα', ότι δεν χρειάζεται να σου δώσουν κάποιο χαρτί; )
Οπότε είναι κοινοί απατεωνίσκοι (πολύ σπάνιο στη χώρα τούτη), πάρε στο 1520.

----------

CybEng (04-12-16)

----------


## Lakisss

Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή καταναλωτή 1520, και αφού με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ανανεώνεται η εγγύηση, μου έδωσαν κάποιες βασικές οδηγίες πως να χειριστώ το θέμα.
Πήρα την εταιρία τηλ. και ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που μου έλεγε προ λίγων ημερών ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, όταν του είπα ότι θα διεκδικήσω το νόμιμο δικαίωμά μου και ότι θα επιληφθεί το 1520 άλλαξε στάση.
Επί λέξη είπε ότι θυμήθηκε τη περίπτωση μου γιατί του κέντρισα το ενδιαφέρον, ότι δεν ήξερε το συγκεκριμένο νόμο, και κακώς βασίστηκε στους όρους εγγύησης της εταιρίας. 
Μάλιστα είπε ότι αν δεν μου ανανεώσουν την εγγύηση, παραδέχονται ότι παρέχουν ελαττωματικό προϊόν στον πελάτη, ζήτησε συγγνώμη, θα μου στείλουν τη νέα εγγύηση ταχυδρομικά, και μη διστάσω να επικοινωνήσω ξανά μαζί τους για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα.
Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά λοιπόν. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας. :Smile:

----------


## antonisfa

> Ιδιο σύστημα είχα βάλει το 2009, στο σπίτι που μετακόμισα το 2011. Μετά από ~2 χρόνια καλής λειτουργίας, άρχισε μεγάλη διαρροή από το πρωτεύον κύκλωμα στον μανδύα.Στην αρχήν αναπλήρωνα το υγρό, μετά τον παράτησα. Επειδή ο υδραυλικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση ήταν κάθαρμα και μου βγήκαν πολλές ζημιές, υπέθεσα οτι εκείνος μπορεί να τον χτύπησε στην εγκατάσταση και να ράγισε λίγο ο μανδύας, και σιγά-σιγά να μεγάλωσε το πρόβλημα. Το 2013 κάλεσα τεχνικό της Nobel, ο οποίος επιβεβαίωσε οτι έχει ραγίσει ο μανδύας, και οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επισκευής.
> Λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων, δεν προχώησα σε αλλαγή και ο ηλιακός έμεινε αχρησιμοποίητος για 1-2 χρόνια.
> Στο μεταξύ, από παγωνιά προφανώς σκίστηκαν αρκετοί χάλκινοι αυλοί στους συλλέκτες και τα υγρά πλημμύρισαν τους συλλέκτες. Ενας φίλος μου υδραυλικός έκανε ασημοκόλληση στους αυλούς τον περασμένο Μάϊο, όταν αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω.
> Ζήτησα από τη Nobel να μου κάνει μία καλή τιμή για να πάρω το ίδιο ακριβώς καζάνι, αφού τους εξιστόρησα τι έχει συμβεί, με σειριακό αριθμό παραγωγής, με αναφορά στον τεχνικό που διαπίστωσε το πρόβλημα σε πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα, κλπ.
> Τίποτα, με έκλασαν κανονικά. Δεν επέμεινα, γιατί όπως είπα, δίνω πιθανότητα ο παλιός υδραυλικός να έκανε τη ζημιά.
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, αγόρασα μέσω γειτονικού μαγαζιού ξανά από τη Nobel το ίδιο καζάνι, καθώς δεν ήθελα να αλλάξω βάσεις κλπ, και εγκαταστάθηκε με προσοχή. Ως τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, δουλεύει όπως στην αρχή.
> Δεν μπορώ να ρίξω φταίξιμο στην εταιρεία, καθώς δεν έχω σίγουρη άποψη για το αν φταίει το υλικό ή ο υδραυλικός. Αλλά σίγουρα με ενόχλησε που η εταιρία δεν αναγνώρισε οτι ένα πολύ καινούργιο σύστημα παρουσίασε βλάβες, και δεν δέχτηκε να μου κάνει μία μικρή έκπτωση έτσι για να μην μείνω με το παράπονο.



Αφηστε καλυτερα αυτη την εταιρεια (NOBEL) πολυ δραματικες κατασκευες. Μεσα σε ενα χρονο τρυπησε το 160 λιτρων μποιλερ το αλλαξαν με νεο υποστηριζοντας αστοχια κολλησης.
Εκτοτε περασαν 4 χρονια και το νεοτερο λειτουργει χωρις προβλημα.
Η μονη δυσκολια οταν εκαστο ετος παω να αλλαξω ανοδιο πρεπει να ξηλωσω απ το πλαι σωληνες απο λεβητα , εξαεριστικα κλπ για να βγαλω την αντισταση.

----------


## sotroussis

> Εν μερει,ειναι αυτα.το κυριοτερο ειναι ο σεβασμος που δειχνει στον πελατη.τι να το κανω να φερει το καλυτερο ρομποτ στον κοσμο για συγκοληση με ακριβεια δεκατο του χιλιοστου και  αντι για inox 316 να χρησιμοποιει 304-
> ,η αντι για 0,3 παχος επισμαλτωσης κανει 0,1 η αντι τον εξειδικευμένο τεχνιτη χειριστη έχει φερει ενα μογκολεζο που ξερει και παταει τρια κουμπια;



Βασίλη (vasilimertzani ) μηπως θα είναι προτιμότερο να μας πεις ποια εταιρεια και σε ποιον ηλιακό χρησιμοποιει 304 αντι για 316 ? και επίσης σε ποιον ηλιακό κάνει επισμάλτωση 0,1 αντι για 0,3 ? , .ωστε να μην ασχοληθούμε με τα προϊόντα τους αυτά. 
εγω σκεπτόμουν για αγορά ηλιακού 200lt μεταξυ μαλτεζου -calpak - sammler -braunik .

----------


## antonisfa

Μερικά από τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός αξιόπιστου ηλιακού μπόιλερ:


 Θερμοδοχείο από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι 316 Lπάχους 2,5 mm  100% αντιμαγνητικό 

 Μανδύας από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι 316 L πάχους 1,5 mm  100% αντιμαγνητικό 

 Μόνωση : Διογκωμένη χυτή πολυουρεθάνη υψηλής πυκνότητας              (40 kgr / m³ ) πάχους 60 mm 

 Εξωτερικό περίβλημα :Ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι 430 040 

 Πλευρικά καπάκια : Ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι 430 060 με διάμετρο 58cm 

 Καθοδική προστασία : Ανόδιο μαγνησίου Γ22mm L=300mm που αντικαθίσταται ανα δυο χρόνια 

 Ανοξείδωτη ηλεκτρική αντίσταση 4KW με θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας 

 Δυνατότητα προσθήκης σερπαντίνας inox τριπλής ενέργειας για σύνδεση με το καλοριφέρ 

 Φλάντζα από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι και ανοιξείδωτες βίδες 

 Βαλβίδα ασφαλείας κλειστού κυκλώματος 

 Βαλβίδα νερού (κρύο) τύπου ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα 

 Είσοδος και έξοδος κρύου νερού και μανδύα από ανοξείδωτους  σωλήνες Γ1/2 και Γ3/4 αντίστοιχα 
Καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει και κάποιο κάλυμμα για τα διαστήματα που δεν θα χρησιμοποιείται

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη (vasilimertzani ) μηπως θα είναι προτιμότερο να μας πεις ποια εταιρεια και σε ποιον ηλιακό χρησιμοποιει 304 αντι για 316 ? και επίσης σε ποιον ηλιακό κάνει επισμάλτωση 0,1 αντι για 0,3 ? , .ωστε να μην ασχοληθούμε με τα προϊόντα τους αυτά. 
> εγω σκεπτόμουν για αγορά ηλιακού 200lt μεταξυ μαλτεζου -calpak - sammler -braunik .



φιλε μου δεν ειχα υποψη καποιον συγκεκριμενα οταν τα αναφερα αυτα.
Απλα αναφερα marketinιστικα κολπα που μπορουν να κανουν σε σχεση ποιοτητα/τιμη.

----------


## antonisfa

Εγώ θα παιρνα τώρα τον παρακάτω με 50 ετη εγγύησης!
*ΗΛΙΑΚΟΣ  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ ADVANCE 200 LT ΤΡΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ BOILER 200 LT  & 3M2 ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΗ ΜΕ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ. 50 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ !*


** Άτοκες Δόσεις με όλες τις Πιστωτικές Κάρτες **


ΗΛΙΑΚΟΣ  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ ADVANCE ΤΡΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ 200 ΛΙΤΡΩΝ ΜΕ 3,00  m2 ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΗ ME ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ. {ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΣ KAI ΜΕ -50  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΡΑΠΤΗ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ-}
Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά
Boiler
1.  Boiler από καθαρό χαλκό πάχους 2mm ο οποίος παράγεται από (κράμα SF-Cu  W.N.0090 κατά DIN 1787) πραγματικής περιεκτικότητας σε χαλκό πάνω από  99.96%. Το ως άνω παραγόμενο κράμα είναι αποξειδωμένο, στερείται τοξικών  προσμείξεων (πχ, χρώμιο, αρσενικό και κάδμιο) και τηρείς προδιαγραφές  για χρήση σε εγκαταστάσεις πόσιμου νερού (δεξαμενές).
2. Συγκόλληση με ΜΙΑ ΡΑΦΗ μόνο
3. Η συγκόλληση του Boiler γίνεται με ειδικό κράμα το οποίο ΔΕΝ περιέχει μόλυβδο.
4. Εναλλάκτης θερμότητας (χιτώνιο) από χαλκό πάχους 1,2mm
5. Χωρίς ηλεκτρόλυση β χωρίς προστασία
6. Μόνωση πάχους 65mm από οικολογική πολυουρεθάνη πυκνότητας 35-40Kgr/m3
7. Εξωτερικό περίβλημα μαζί και τα καπάκια από ανοιξείδωτο ατσάλι 304L αντιμαγνητικό
8. Τριπλής ενέργειας, συνδέεται και με καλοριφέρ.
9. Βαλβίδα ασφαλείαςκλειστού κυκλώματος για προστασία από παγετό.
10. Πίεση δοκιμής: 16 bar
11. Ηλεκτρική αντίσταση 3,5KW χάλκινη, προσαρμοσμένησε οκτάτρυπη ορειχάλκινη φλάτζα με θερμοστάτη ασφαλείας
Συλλέκτης
1. Ειδικά σχεδιασμένο πλαίσιο από ανοδειωμένο προφίλ αλουμινίου καθώς και πλάτη από ανοδειωμένο αλουμίνιο
2. Μόνωση από οικολογική πολυουρεθάνη πάχους 200mm, πυκνότητας 35-40Kgr/m3 και υαλοβάμβακα πάχους 20mm.
3.  Απορροφητής με επιλεκτικά φύλλα χαλκού πάχους 0,20mm συγκολλημένα σε  σωλήνες χαλκού με τη χρήση υπερήχων (ultrasonic) για τέλεια θερμική  αγωγιμότητα.
4. Κρύσταλλο άθραυστο securit πάχους 4mm
5.  Στεγανοποίηση του πλαισίου με το κρύσταλλο γίνεται με τη χρήση ειδικών  ελαστικών τύπου EPDM τα οποία αντέχουν στην υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία και  στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες
6. Διακοσμητικό πλαίσιο από ανοδειωμένο αλουμίνιο κουμπωτό για να είναι επισκέψιμος ο συλλέκτης
7. Τάπες μηχανικής σύσφιξης. Η κάτω τάπα για αντικατάσταση του αντιψυκτικού (κλειστού κυκλώματος)
8. Σημεία εξαερισμού στο πίσω μέρος του συλλέκτη (πλάτη) και διαγώνια.
Βάση στήριξης
Βάση στήριξης από διαμορφωμένη λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ πάχους 2mm χωρίς συγκολλήσεις


*Τιμή:1429,00€*
*
*
*
*

----------


## sotroussis

ok . αρα δεν μπορει να μας διαφωτησει κανενας , στο ποιοι ειναι οι κολπατζιδες και στο ποιοι ειναι οι σωστοι στον χωρο του ηλιακου. Κρίμα.

----------


## vasilllis

> ok . αρα δεν μπορει να μας διαφωτησει κανενας , στο ποιοι ειναι οι κολπατζιδες και στο ποιοι ειναι οι σωστοι στον χωρο του ηλιακου. Κρίμα.



πιστευω οτι αυτος που εχει την γνωση να το κανει εχει και το οφελος.
οποτε τι νοημα εχει να σου πει καποιος εγω δουλευω τους ταδε και εικοσι χρονια τωρα δεν εχω παραπονο;ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις και για ποσα λιτρα υπολογιζεις.υπαρχει και καποιος φορεας πιστοποιησεως αλλα πλέον δεν πιστεύω και πολλα..

----------


## sotroussis

> πιστευω οτι αυτος που εχει την γνωση να το κανει εχει και το οφελος.
> οποτε τι νοημα εχει να σου πει καποιος εγω δουλευω τους ταδε και εικοσι χρονια τωρα δεν εχω παραπονο;ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις και για ποσα λιτρα υπολογιζεις.υπαρχει και καποιος φορεας πιστοποιησεως αλλα πλέον δεν πιστεύω και πολλα..



200lt εχω διαβασει τον φορεα πιστοποιησης System Certificates 28-10-2016 - Solar Keymarket αλλα και πάλι δεν βγαζεις καποιος ακρη μιας και υπάρχει πχ η sammler ,ο μαλτεζοσ , η ηλιοακμη , η thermicsol , η ηλιοθερμο , η cosmoolar , o calpak -gampierakis , και μια εταρεια dimas . παρε το αυγο και κουρευτο.  :Blink:

----------


## antonisfa

Σε συνέχεια αναφέρομαι στο παραπάνω ποστ μου για τους ηλιακούς με χάλκινο μπόιλερ.
Αν υπάρχει ενδοιασμός για το πόσιμο νερό που περνά μέσα από χαλκό.

Υπάρχουν χαλκοσωλήνες πιστοποιημένοι για πόσιμο νερό.
Ελπίζω οι εταιρείες να βάζουν αυτον τον τύπο.... :Closedeyes: 
Η σκουριά (οξείδιο του χαλκού) στο εξωτερικό του, λειτουργεί ως προστατευτικός μανδύας για το υπόλοιπο υλικό.
Δεν έχει νόημα και δεν συστήνεται  η απομάκρυνση του, εκτός φυσικά  σημεία που θα  προβούμε σε συγκόλληση, καθώς η σκουριά αυτή θα εμποδίσει  την προσκόλληση του συγκολλητικού υλικού.
Για τη σύγκριση των ηλιακών, πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε.
 Σίγουρα πάντως ο  χαλκός έχει μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας από το γυαλί.
Τέλος δε γνωρίζω κάποιον που αγόρασε χάλκινο από κάποια εταιρεία πρίν από πόσα χρόνια δεν ξέρω να βγήκαν στην αγορά,αν υπάρχει αυτή η εταιρεία μετά από 15 χρόνια ή 20 για να σε υποστηρίξει αν σου πάθει κάτι ή σου τρυπήσει!
Ενα μόνο είναι σίγουρο η διάρκεια ζωής του εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του νερού που τροφοδοτείται :Wink:

----------


## kostaspapa

φίλε, η παλιά αντιπροσωπεία έκλεισε ή την έκλεισαν  λόγω των λαμογιών που έκαναν. Οι καταγγελίες ήταν πολλές , αναγκάστηκαν να φύγουν βράδυ. 
Όποιος ψάχνει  AMCOR είτε για αγορά, είτε για service μπορεί να βρει στην AMCORHELLAS. Νέο προιόν υψηλών προδιαγραφών,  άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, πολύ καλή  τεχνική υποστήριξη. Για περισσότερα www.amcor.gr, ή www.amcorhellas.gr

----------


## vasilllis

> φίλε, η παλιά αντιπροσωπεία έκλεισε ή την έκλεισαν  λόγω των λαμογιών που έκαναν. Οι καταγγελίες ήταν πολλές , αναγκάστηκαν να φύγουν βράδυ. 
> Όποιος ψάχνει  AMCOR είτε για αγορά, είτε για service μπορεί να βρει στην AMCORHELLAS. Νέο προιόν υψηλών προδιαγραφών,  άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, πολύ καλή  τεχνική υποστήριξη. Για περισσότερα www.amcor.gr, ή www.amcorhellas.gr



oλο Διαφήμιση εισαι.καντε και καμια προσφορα,ολο στο τσαμπα θα την βγαζετε;

----------


## MacGyver

Τον συλλέκτη στο πατρικό μου τον έφτιαξα περίπου το 1990 με τα χέρια μου, χωρίς επαγγελματικά εργαλεία.
Το μπόιλερ ξεκίνησα να το φτιάχνω, αλλά τελικά δεν το τελείωσα και αγόρασα από το εμπόριο.
Μετά από  24 χρόνια, γύρω στο 2014, το μπόιλερ χάλασε και η ιδιοκατασκευή δεν έπαθε το παραμικρό, μόνο το τζάμι έσπασε από το χιόνι που έπεσε απότομα πάνω του (ήταν ένα όροφο χαμηλότερα από τα κεραμίδια) και το είχε κολλήσει ο πατέρας μου απλά με σιλικόνη.
Εδώ στην οικοδομή, που είναι αρκετά νεότερη, τα έχουν πετάξει όλα.

----------


## picdev

εγώ βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ελληνικοί θερμοσήφονες 160 λίτρα με 500ε-600e , αυτά τα 1500 last year.
Μάλιστα είδαν εναν μονοκόμματο που το καζάνι το έχει πισω ακριβώς απο τους συλλέκτες

ast_photo1.jpg

http://www.climahellas.gr/shop/index...emart&Itemid=1

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε συνέχεια αναφέρομαι στο παραπάνω ποστ μου για τους ηλιακούς με χάλκινο μπόιλερ.
> Αν υπάρχει ενδοιασμός για το πόσιμο νερό που περνά μέσα από χαλκό.
> 
> Υπάρχουν χαλκοσωλήνες πιστοποιημένοι για πόσιμο νερό.



Εμείς πάντως χάλκινο μη πιστοποιημένο καφέ πίνουμε και είμαστε μια χαρά  :Lol: 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...iw=960&bih=606

Τελευταία μπαίνω σε σκέψεις να βάλω εκτός τον συμβατικό ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα (Μαλτέζος), και έναν με σωλήνες κενού που είναι όντως αποδοτικότεροι . Κάποτε ήταν πανάκριβοι όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησαν αλλά τώρα όχι .
Διαβάζουμε βέβαια εκτός τα πλεονεκτήματα τους ότι έχουν και μειονεκτήματα (π.χ. σπάζουν σωλήνες / υψηλές θερμοκρασίες / προβλήματα στις σωληνώσεις ύδρευσης / το καλοκαίρι να έχεις μέριμνα να αφαιρείς κάποιες σωληνώσεις για να μειώσεις στα επιθυμητά όρια θερμοκρασιών κτλ ).
Είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα για ηλιακό με σωλήνες κενού ? γιατί δεν επικράτησαν αν και αποδεδειγμένα πιο αποτελεσματικοί? . Ρωτάω όσους τα έζησαν αυτά για να μου μεταφέρουν εντυπώσεις .

----------


## lepouras

από όσο γνωρίζω η αρχική σκέψη ήταν για βόρειες χώρες που η ηλιοφάνεια και οι θερμοκρασίες είναι πολύ χαμηλές. οπότε χρειάζονταν κάτι πολύ αποδοτικό. αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα στην Ελλάδα (και γενικά στις χώρες κοντά στον ισημερινό) να αποτελεί πρόβλημα από τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες που ανεβάζουν. και εγώ από άτομα που είχαν, αντιμετώπιζαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. το καλοκαίρι έπρεπε να ξεκουμπώνουν μερικές σωλήνες και τις βάζανε ξανά μετά το φθινόπωρο. φυσικά τον χειμώνα είχαν απόδοση που δεν είχαν οι κλασικοί ηλιακοί.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και εγώ από άτομα που είχαν, αντιμετώπιζαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. το καλοκαίρι έπρεπε να ξεκουμπώνουν μερικές σωλήνες και τις βάζανε ξανά μετά το φθινόπωρο.



Είναι αποδεκτό αντί να αφαιρείς σωλήνες , που φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι και πολύ εύκολο . Αυτό να γίνεται με απλή επικάλυψη με κάτι? Ή επειδή θα είναι επάνω συνδεδεμένες οι παραπανίσιες σωληνώσεις θα επάγουν θερμοκρασίες εξαιτίας της επαφής με το μπόιλερ?.
Αληθεύει ότι αυτές οι σωληνώσεις κενού μπορούν να χαλάσουν και από μόνες τους? (π.χ. όχι εξαιτίας απότομης σφοδρής χαλαζόπτωσης ) αλλά απλά λόγω των θερμοκρασιών?

----------


## vasilllis

> εγώ βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ελληνικοί θερμοσήφονες 160 λίτρα με 500ε-600e , αυτά τα 1500 last year.
> Μάλιστα είδαν εναν μονοκόμματο που το καζάνι το έχει πισω ακριβώς απο τους συλλέκτες
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69846
> 
> http://www.climahellas.gr/shop/index...emart&Itemid=1



αυτοι εχουν ενα κακο.δεν εχουν καθολου μονωση να διατηρήσουν το νερο ζεστό.γρηγοροι σε αποδοση αλλα δεν κανει για να πεις θα κανω μπανιο βραδυ.ισως σε εξοχικο που το χρησιμοποιεις καλοκαιρι να ειναι εξυπηρετικο.




> Εμείς πάντως χάλκινο μη πιστοποιημένο καφέ πίνουμε και είμαστε μια χαρά 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...iw=960&bih=606
> 
> Τελευταία μπαίνω σε σκέψεις να βάλω εκτός τον συμβατικό ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα (Μαλτέζος), και έναν με σωλήνες κενού που είναι όντως αποδοτικότεροι . Κάποτε ήταν πανάκριβοι όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησαν αλλά τώρα όχι .
> Διαβάζουμε βέβαια εκτός τα πλεονεκτήματα τους ότι έχουν και μειονεκτήματα (π.χ. σπάζουν σωλήνες / υψηλές θερμοκρασίες / προβλήματα στις σωληνώσεις ύδρευσης / το καλοκαίρι να έχεις μέριμνα να αφαιρείς κάποιες σωληνώσεις για να μειώσεις στα επιθυμητά όρια θερμοκρασιών κτλ ).
> Είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα για ηλιακό με σωλήνες κενού ? γιατί δεν επικράτησαν αν και αποδεδειγμένα πιο αποτελεσματικοί? . Ρωτάω όσους τα έζησαν αυτά για να μου μεταφέρουν εντυπώσεις .



ο χαλκος απο οσο ξερω ειναι υγιεινός.το προβλημα βρισκεται στις κολησεις ,κασιτερο,καλαι κλπ Η στην επιβεβλιμενη χρηση των νεων ψυκτων με νερο συσκευασμενο.
για τους ηλιακους που λες οντως τα εχω "ακουσει" αυτα τα προβληματα για τον λογο οτι αυτοι κατασκευαστηκαν για περιοχές με λιγοτερη ηλιοφανεια.αν μπορουσε να γινει συστημα σκεπασης θα ηταν ιδανικοι.

----------


## lepouras

από όσο ξέρω και έχω δει σε εκθέσεις δεν είναι δύσκολο το ξεκούμπωμα από της σωλήνες. για την ακρίβεια είναι σχεδόν κουμπωτές. νομίζω μισή περιστροφή και βγάλσιμο? κάτι τέτοιο αλλά γενικά είναι δευτερόλεπτα η διαδικασία.

----------


## picdev

Λέει ότι έχουν μόνωση κανονικά 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> από όσο ξέρω και έχω δει σε εκθέσεις δεν είναι δύσκολο το ξεκούμπωμα από της σωλήνες. για την ακρίβεια είναι σχεδόν κουμπωτές. νομίζω μισή περιστροφή και βγάλσιμο? κάτι τέτοιο αλλά γενικά είναι δευτερόλεπτα η διαδικασία.



καλα και οι απλοι θελουν σκεπασμα το καλοκαιρι οταν απουσιαζουμε η το ενα πανελ αλλα δεν το κανει σχεδον κανεις.αναλογα φανταζομαι θα γινει και με τις λυχνιες.




> Λέει ότι έχουν μόνωση κανονικά 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



http://www.helioakmi.com/el/products...r-heaters.html
διαβασε το 10.
εχω διαβασει οτι το 22:00 το βραδυ δεν ισχυει με τιποτα.

----------


## picdev

Α επειδή είναι ανοιχτού κυκλώματος δεν κρατάει το ζεστό νερό , αφού το νερό κάνει βόλτα στο πάνελ. , και με έχει πριξει ο μπάρμπας μου ότι αξίζουν κτλ, έλεγα δεν θα έχουν κάποιο μειονέκτημα 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

αν δεν κανω και λαθος,πανε χρονια,ειχα διαβασει οτι υπαρχουν και με κλειστο κύκλωμα με αιθυλικη αλκοολη και δοχείο απο κατω απο τα πανελ...

----------


## Erato Zifkou

Καλησπέρα σας, 
Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα (για 3 άτομα - 160 λίτρα) και στο κατάστημα που πήγα μου πρότεινε τον Ηλιοακμή 160 λίτρα με 2,62 τ.μ. επιφάνεια συλλέκτη, διπλής ενέργειας με 735 ευρώ. Όταν είπα ότι θα ήθελα κάτι σε πιο φθηνό, μου πρότεινε τον Solarnet 160 λίτρα με 2,50 τ.μ. επιφάνεια συλλέκτη, διπλής ενέργειας, με 583 ευρώ, λέγοντάς μου παράλληλα ότι είναι ίδιας ποιότητας και προδιαγραφών, αφού κατασκευάζεται από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο (Ηλιοακμή), μάλιστα μου το έδειξε και στο site της Ηλιοακμής (http://www.helioakmi.com/el/products...prosfores.html). 
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας και τη γνώμη σας... ισχύει αυτό που μου είπε ο πωλητής; Να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Solarnet ή να περιμένω μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που θα έχω τα χρήματα για να αγοράσω τον Ηλιοακμή; Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι αν είναι ίδιας ποιότητας οι δύο αυτοί ηλιακοί και αν η μικρή διαφορά (0,12 τ.μ.) των συλλεκτών είναι κάτι σημαντικό. 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας (και ευελπιστώ και για τις απαντήσεις σας)...

----------


## Panoss

Η Ηλιοακμή γενικά έχει πολύ καλό όνομα στο χώρο των ηλιακών.
Εφόσον τον Solarnet τον προσφέρει η Ηλιοακμή, λογικά θα είναι οκ.
Βρες όμως ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τους που αλλάζει και την τιμή.
Μήπως είναι έχουν κάπου κάποιο υλικό διαφορετικό;
Μήπως τα έχουν όλα ίδια και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το όνομα;
Ψάξ' το.

----------


## rama

Αυτό με τα "άτομα" είναι λάθος.

Οι δικοί μου 4 κανόνες της θερμοσιφωνοδυναμικής:
1. Η κατανάλωση νερού ανά γυναίκα είναι τουλάχιστον 50% αυξημένη σε σχέση με τους άνδρες.
2. Το νερό που καταναλώνουν οι γυναίκες είναι τουλάχιστον 10 βαθμούς C πιο ζεστό από των ανδρών.
3. Χρειάζεσαι 1τμ & 50 λίτρα ανά άνδρα, και 1,5τμ & 75 λίτρα ανά γυναίκα.
4. Όσο μεγαλώνουν οι γυναίκες ξοδεύουν περισσότερο & ζεστότερο νερό, σε αντίθεση με τους άνδρες.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα (για 3 άτομα - 160 λίτρα) και στο κατάστημα που πήγα μου πρότεινε τον Ηλιοακμή 160 λίτρα με 2,62 τ.μ. επιφάνεια συλλέκτη, διπλής ενέργειας με 735 ευρώ. Όταν είπα ότι θα ήθελα κάτι σε πιο φθηνό, μου πρότεινε τον Solarnet 160 λίτρα με 2,50 τ.μ. επιφάνεια συλλέκτη, διπλής ενέργειας, με 583 ευρώ, λέγοντάς μου παράλληλα ότι είναι ίδιας ποιότητας και προδιαγραφών, αφού κατασκευάζεται από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο (Ηλιοακμή), μάλιστα μου το έδειξε και στο site της Ηλιοακμής (http://www.helioakmi.com/el/products...prosfores.html). 
> Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας και τη γνώμη σας... ισχύει αυτό που μου είπε ο πωλητής; Να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Solarnet ή να περιμένω μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που θα έχω τα χρήματα για να αγοράσω τον Ηλιοακμή; Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι αν είναι ίδιας ποιότητας οι δύο αυτοί ηλιακοί και αν η μικρή διαφορά (0,12 τ.μ.) των συλλεκτών είναι κάτι σημαντικό. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας (και ευελπιστώ και για τις απαντήσεις σας)...



Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει διαφορά αρκεί να σου δώσουν την ίδια εγγύηση και για τον φθηνό. 
Εαν το σημείο τοποθέτησής του είναι σωστό με ηλιοφάνεια και μετά από 5-10 χρόνια του κάνεις μια σωστή συντήρηση θα προσπεράσει τη διάρκεια της εγγύησης, εαν όλα πάνε καλά. 
Την εγγύηση την αναφέρω μόνο και μόνο για μια αστοχία υλικού και την έγκαιρη αντικατάσταση του από την εταιρεία. 
Συνήθως δουλεύουν καλά και οι ανώνυμοι, γιατί όχι και κάποιος επώνυμος, είναι πολλές δεκαετίες στην αγορά η εταιρεία αυτή, ελπίζω να μην θέλει να χαλάσει το όνομα της τώρα πιά. Πιθανόν να βρηκαν τους συλλέκτες σε πιο καλή τιμή ή κάποιο άλλο μέρος του συστήματος, αλλά εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει να σε καλύψουν σε πιθανή αστοχία κάποιου υλικού.

----------


## Erato Zifkou

> Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει διαφορά αρκεί να σου δώσουν την ίδια εγγύηση και για τον φθηνό. 
> Εαν το σημείο τοποθέτησής του είναι σωστό με ηλιοφάνεια και μετά από 5-10 χρόνια του κάνεις μια σωστή συντήρηση θα προσπεράσει τη διάρκεια της εγγύησης, εαν όλα πάνε καλά. 
> Την εγγύηση την αναφέρω μόνο και μόνο για μια αστοχία υλικού και την έγκαιρη αντικατάσταση του από την εταιρεία. 
> Συνήθως δουλεύουν καλά και οι ανώνυμοι, γιατί όχι και κάποιος επώνυμος, είναι πολλές δεκαετίες στην αγορά η εταιρεία αυτή, ελπίζω να μην θέλει να χαλάσει το όνομα της τώρα πιά. Πιθανόν να βρηκαν τους συλλέκτες σε πιο καλή τιμή ή κάποιο άλλο μέρος του συστήματος, αλλά εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει να σε καλύψουν σε πιθανή αστοχία κάποιου υλικού.



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και για τη συμβουλή σας.

----------


## Erato Zifkou

> Η Ηλιοακμή γενικά έχει πολύ καλό όνομα στο χώρο των ηλιακών.
> Εφόσον τον Solarnet τον προσφέρει η Ηλιοακμή, λογικά θα είναι οκ.
> Βρες όμως ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τους που αλλάζει και την τιμή.
> Μήπως είναι έχουν κάπου κάποιο υλικό διαφορετικό;
> Μήπως τα έχουν όλα ίδια και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το όνομα;
> Ψάξ' το.



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και για τη συμβουλή σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ο χαλκος απο οσο ξερω ειναι υγιεινός.το προβλημα βρισκεται στις κολησεις ,κασιτερο,καλαι κλπ Η στην επιβεβλιμενη χρηση των νεων ψυκτων με νερο συσκευασμενο.
> για τους ηλιακους που λες οντως τα εχω "ακουσει" αυτα τα προβληματα για τον λογο οτι αυτοι κατασκευαστηκαν για περιοχές με λιγοτερη ηλιοφανεια.αν μπορουσε να γινει συστημα σκεπασης θα ηταν ιδανικοι.

----------

vasilllis (08-07-18)

----------


## mikemtb

> 



Ωραία πατέντα!  Σε συνδυασμό με αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας με μεγάλη υστέρηση πχ 50-->90 C°

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

